# Wide Blade Zoysia or Weed?



## jerrit (Jun 20, 2021)

I have emerald zoysia and the owners before planted a different grass in a small area, I tried to remove it as much as possible but it is spreading. Is this a weed or wide blade zoysia? Anyway to remove wide blade zoysia from emerald.... open to any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

That looks a lot like Bermuda but I'm unreliable, at best.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jerrit that does look like a japonica variety. I have no idea if there is any hope of removing it from Emerald. Any suggestions, @Greendoc?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Square off an area larger than where you see that Japonica growing. Apply Glyphosate 3 times 2 weeks apart while maintaining irrigation in that area. Plug or sod Emerald Zoysia back in that area


----------



## jerrit (Jun 20, 2021)

Dreading this but it will only get worse. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jerrit (Jun 20, 2021)

Did the first spray. The wide blade extends a lot!


----------

